# Help! something is wrong with my betta fish



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

My male betta is floating in its tank,head facin up tail facing down.
He won't eat and he only randomly swims around or when i shake the tank.
His colours look fine though.
he has been eating pellets from a pet store for 4 months now. Has a plant in the aquarium.:| has a filtor ( not using now cause i am scared he will get sucked in
and the temperature is 28c.
Please help i dont want him to die
Oh i dunno the size of the tank because when i bought it the tag was in chinese (I live in Hong Kong) and i dunno how many gallons it is.
Thanks toall of u that helped.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

spelled filter wrong and forgot a space between to and all sorry.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Could you maybe post a picture of your betta? It might be easier to tell what sickness he has. 

For now, try feeding cucumber or peas to your betta. If your not sure how, look it up.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

he won't eat the peas


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

made some yesterday


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

been like that for 2 days


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

By the way thank u so much


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you give us the measurements of the tank? We can calculate the water volume based on that. How often are you changing the water?


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

not sure but once it gets dirty


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

about 17.5x13x15 big


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

about 17.5x13x15 big


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, my initial thought is ammonia poisoning if you are only changing the water when it looks dirty. Please test the water and let us know the ammonia level. If you don't have a test kit, I'd start doing water changes until you can get one. Perhaps try two 50% water changes the first day (make sure to use conditioned, dechlorinated water - Prime is a great conditioner that many here recommend - that is the same temperature as the tank and add it slowly over the course of about an hour so that he isn't shocked) and see if that helps. Bad water conditions are the cause of the vast majority of betta diseases, so improving water quality is always the first step for treatment.

Also, please fill out the additional information below so that we can better assist you:

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Bettas cannot digest peas or any other plant matter. It will damage their digestive tract. You could try daphnia, but has to be frozen, no freeze dried anything is good.

Kim has good advice:
frequent water changes are essential to good health. 




JelloBetta said:


> Could you maybe post a picture of your betta? It might be easier to tell what sickness he has.
> 
> For now, try feeding cucumber or peas to your betta. If your not sure how, look it up.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

The photo looks like ammonia.

OK. so your tank is less than 1 gallon - i calculated it using the numbers you gave. YOU NEED to change the water 100% every day in a tank that small.

in addition - DO NOT shake his tank. That will send him into shock and kill him


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

TerriGtoo said:


> Bettas cannot digest peas or any other plant matter. It will damage their digestive tract. You could try daphnia, but has to be frozen, no freeze dried anything is good.
> 
> Kim has good advice:
> frequent water changes are essential to good health.


Excuse me, but bettas can eat peas, just not all at once. The same goes for cucumber. Freeze dried blood worms are also totally safe for your betta 

If you don't know, fish can't eat anything whole. They have to take bites, even if they don't have teeth. If prepared correctly, peas and cucumber for fish can save lives.

Bettas are Awesome change his tank water often. I believe all the ammonia in the tank is why your betta is sick.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

JelloBetta said:


> Excuse me, but bettas can eat peas, just not all at once. The same goes for cucumber. Freeze dried blood worms are also totally safe for your betta
> 
> If you don't know, fish can't eat anything whole. They have to take bites, even if they don't have teeth. If prepared correctly, peas and cucumber for fish can save lives.
> 
> Bettas are Awesome change his tank water often. I believe all the ammonia in the tank is why your betta is sick.


Your information is incorrect. It's not a matter of whether vegetable matter is whole or not. Bettas are carnivores, the digestive tract is too short to process plant material. It can tear the inside of a bettas digestive tract. It is true however that there are other species of fish which can digest plant matter quite easily, but they have evolved in order to do so.

The fact that bettas cannot readily digest plant material is another reason to stay away from betta food where the main ingredients are fillers such as wheat.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to Terri

The myth that you should feed bettas peas for consitpation issues came from goldfish. Goldfish can be fed peas for constipation but Bettas cannot. 

If you want a natural laxative for you betta then look into frozen daphnia. It's a bit harder to find. Some people can find it at petsmart (although mine doesn't carry it), I found mine at a local fish store.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

It died


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I do highly believe it was from ammonia poisoning. Based on your measurements, your tank is about a gallon. This is too small to keep a betta in. Bettas need at least a 2.5 gallon tank. In a gallon tank you need to do daily 100% water changes to keep the ammonia levels down.

I'm sorry for you loss


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Please for the love of God. Get a tank atleast 2 gallons or more with a filter and heater. I had my new girl in 1 gal for a week and the tank gets so filthy its insane. I got her a nice 3.5 gallon tank with a heater and filter today on sale for only 22$ at petsmart. They also had a regular 2.5 gallon tank with nothing but the tank but for only 12$!

Buy another Betta and start over, Im sorry for your loss but you learned your lesson.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

JelloBetta said:


> Excuse me, but bettas can eat peas, just not all at once. The same goes for cucumber. Freeze dried blood worms are also totally safe for your betta
> 
> If you don't know, fish can't eat anything whole. They have to take bites, even if they don't have teeth. If prepared correctly, peas and cucumber for fish can save lives.
> 
> Bettas are Awesome change his tank water often. I believe all the ammonia in the tank is why your betta is sick.


I agree that peas are fine if fed sparingly for constipation. The interesting fact is that hardly any animals (and I say hardly any because there may be one odd species that I'm unaware of) can digest cellulose (plant fiber) by themselves - animals simply lack the enzyme necessary to cleave the linkages between the D-glucose molecules that comprise the polymer. Herbivores generally have a cecum that harbors beneficial bacteria that CAN break down cellulose into its glucose monomers, which the animal then harvests for its own use. Humans do not have a functioning cecum (the appendix is a vestigial cecum), and thus are relatively unable to digest cellulose; this is why fiber is used as a bulking agent for our stools, producing a laxative effect. 

Indigestible fiber, fed in moderation, should not harm the digestive tract of a carnivorous fish just as it does not harm the human digestive tract. Remember, we are talking about feeding a pea once to help with constipation, and if the treatment works, this may save the owner from having to resort to more severe treatments (which are definitely unnatural). By all means try daphnia first (it is a better source of nutrition as well), but if this fails I see no reason not to try a tiny amount of pea. Of course, feeding peas in abundance could definitely cause issues since the digestive tract is not designed to handle large amounts of plant matter; nutrient deficiency could also become an issue if plant material makes up large amounts of the diet (which is also a reason to avoid low quality fish foods). However, in searching through scientific databases, I cannot find any scientific evidence that a pea would be harmful if fed sparingly to treat constipation.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

There is no pet smart in hk and my home is not big enough for a bigger tank
Besides there are even smaller tanks and the person in the store keeps a betta in the same size aquarium and it still has not died yet


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Yogosans "I hope u have learned ur lesson dosen't sound very good"
But I have learned more about bettas and everyone says there is a pet smart but there is no pet smart in hk but there is goldfish street.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

By the way a fish expert said that I should not change the water often


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh and it is blazing hot here


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Bettas are AWESOME said:


> By the way a fish expert said that I should not change the water often


Sounds like they're giving you wrong information. Like someone else said, one gallon tanks need daily 100% water changes. They don't sound like a real expert, otherwise they would've warned you about the ammonia levels. 

Bettas are VERY hardy fish, honestly too hardy for their own good sometimes. They can survive a lot and it tricks people into thinking they can be kept in less than ideal conditions. ):


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Excuse me but daily 100 percent water changes don't sound too good
The bettas need time to adapt to the ph and whatnot if u do 100 percent water changes every day it would be like (for a human) moving to a different country with different air pressure whatnot everyday (like going to Beijing then to England than to Brazil then to Hong Kong then to New York everyday)


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh and I think my betta made a bubble nest so I probably should not remove it


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

The people here are very experienced betta keepers giving you good advice. You came here seeking advice & help. If you dont like their advice & arent willing to do the neccesary care than maybe you shouldn't have a fish...
Lots of us do 100% water changes frequently (sometimes daily) & have happy healthy energetic vibrant fish to show for it. If your using the same water source your ph shouldn't be changing by much & you should always slowly acclimate your fish when your returning him to the water.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

+1

Really, the 100% water change does not hurt the fish as long as you acclimate them to it every time.

The comparison you gave is not right in any way shape or form. Fish are not humans. Really, the water change does not bother them all that much. Like the other user said above, if you use the same water source every time, not much changes at all. It wouldn't be like moving to another country every day, it'd be more like cleaning your house every day.

If it sounds like too much and you REALLY don't have room for a bigger tank(the bigger the tank, the less often you have to change the water), a betta might not be the right pet for you.

And also don't worry about removing the bubble nest. It doesn't bother them if it you remove it. They'll just make another one.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Can I just do it once a week


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh I change the title to
betta discussion


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

farmgirl82 not all people here are very experienced.( I don't know why I find ur comment offensive no offence )


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

And why should I not have a fish ( u cannot force me just saying no offence )


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Ammonia will build up to poisonous levels again in a week.  You could maybe get away with every other day, 2 days would really be pushing it, but a week is too long. I think a 5 gallon is the size that can be cleaned once a week, but you said you don't have room for anything bigger.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh sorry reccka for the offensive stuff on the last page, it was because the fish expert was my one of my mom's good friends


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

That's okay, if they are a friend, I'm sure they weren't purposely telling you things that will hurt your fish. Many people just raise bettas how they were taught. Most people are taught from a young age to keep a betta in a bowl(because like I said earlier, they will surivive in it, but not thrive.), so I'm sure they're just passing on what they know to you. I never used to know anything more than keeping a betta in a bowl before I came here and I learned a lot that I was taught wasn't very good. We all just want to make sure your betta is happy and healthy.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I missed one of your comments there:

We're only saying a betta is not the right fit for you if you REALLY do only want to change the water once a week in that size tank. We're not sure of the reason why you want to do that besides thinking it'd bother them. Do you maybe not have the time? If you want to change it once a week in a bigger tank, that'd be just fine, but it's not an option here like you said. A 1 gallon is a lot of work and that is why many of us here don't keep that size. 

I'm sure you care about your fish, otherwise you wouldn't have come here seeking advice. If you continue getting fish and repeating the routine you have now, it just won't be successful for very long. You're right, we _can't _stop you from getting fish after fish, but we can just offer advice and hope you take it.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

I am changing the water soon and I can't do the water changes until Saturday cause here it is 10:52pm and I am getting a new tank when I get my own room (yes I sleep on a floor mattress in my parent's room cause my dad needs one room for guitar and the other for yoga and the last room not counting toilets is my domestic helper's room


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Advice from my friend who keeps a lot of chilids (I think I spelled that wrong) do not keep bettas in a glass bowl they make reflections well like fancy mirrors from amusement parks


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

By the way I do not need to use an aquarium heater right now YAY!


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

I read the changing water once every week thing from another website


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Another website says that never do a 100% water change because it ruins the nitrogen cycle. Website:http://www.myaquariumclub.com/im-co...ly-change-25-30-of-water-in-a-...-273113.html


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Wiki how also says only do a 50-75% water change I am a bit confused now


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Bettas are AWESOME said:


> Another website says that never do a 100% water change because it ruins the nitrogen cycle. Website:http://www.myaquariumclub.com/im-co...ly-change-25-30-of-water-in-a-...-273113.html


Nitrogen cycles only happen in FILTERED, properly cycled aquariums. Nitrogen cycles do not occur in unfiltered tiny bowls or cubes. Thus, that warning does not apply to your current setup.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

That one I'm not so sure about. People here are a little conflicted about the cycling. I'm not even sure a 1 gallon CAN cycle. It's said that smaller tanks are harder to keep stable. As for the water changes, I've heard two things:

Change the water 75% to maintain a cycle(But I have _never_ heard this said when a 1 gallon tank is involved. It's been said for 2.5 gallons and up. So it may not apply here.)

OR that the water doesn't matter, and that it's the bacteria in your filter that keeps it going. 

I personally think it's more about the filter, but it's not 100% agreed upon.

Someone else who knows cycling better than me can probably help you. 

It's good that you'll be able to get another tank. Just try to change the water as much as possible until then. Every chance you get. Even if it's only 50%. Some water change is better than none if that's possible for you. 

Edit: I just re-read your OP and if your filter is off, then you aren't cycling. It needs to be on all the time or it doesn't work. That's okay though since you said you're worried it might be too strong.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

And the sounds are so noisy when i tun it on. I am also scared that my betta would get in trouble and stick its tail in the filter


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

I was just talking about my filter


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

So should I do a 100% or like a 85-99% water change


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Do a 100% when you can.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

How do u delete threads?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you can ask one of the monitors to close the thread for you.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Why do you want to delete a thread . . . . Btw, are you talking about this thread?

We (mod team) would rather not delete threads unless they are offensive or poses legal issues. What ever is discussed in threads are learning materials for new hobbyists. Take this thread for example, new betta owners will learn that bigger tanks are better.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh oh


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok then


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Okay. Your betta died from ammonia poisoning. Looks like everybody else has already covered that matter, so I'm going to go ahead and offer some advice for the sake of any future bettas. I'm going to list it all below for you:
First- the original tank was too small. At the very least, you would need a 2 gallon with a filter and heater. The reason for the tank size is because not only do bettas enjoy the swimming room, but it's just healthier for the fish in general. The previous tank would have required about 2 100% water changes per day to keep the betta even remotely healthy. If you wanted to do the amount of water changes you did for your current tank, you should have gotten a 10 gallon or larger. That's the only case in which your current water change schedule would be healthy for the fish.
You do, in fact, need a filter. It keeps the water clean and it provides a space for helpful bacteria to live. I promise you that the betta would not have gotten sucked in unless it was a power filter for a 30 gallon. You also need a heater, regardless of how hot your house supposedly is, unless you happen to live in Thailand. This keeps the water temperature stable, preventing stress, and also keeps it at a comfortable temp for a tropical fish such as a betta. Case closed.
Regarding the people who gave you the care advice- I know they were just trying to help you, but they weren't experts at all. So you ended up with a whole load of misinformation. That isn't to say it's your fault. Many people keep their first betta like this because the people they consider experts- such as pet store employees- are in fact, horribly misimformed on the subject. I could tell you why, but it would take all day.
Please note I'm not trying to sound harsh with all this. I am simply giving you the cold, hard facts so you can learn and improve.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

I know and I am gonna get one soon after my exams


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

My fish is fine right now


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

I have closed the case 1 month ago


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Good news, I got him a 5 gallon with a heater, filter and light. Its the pic in my profile right now.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

He looks very happy in his place!


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Good news again! I got him an air pump with the air stone in a submarine decor thing and an ammonia reader thing so I don't need to worry about ammonia again


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, what kind of ammonia reader is it?


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

The ones that u stick to the walls of the tank. And the paper on the reader changes colour and u match the colours to the circle around it. It says safe, alarm, caution and something else


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a Seachem Ammonia Alert. Have the on all of my tanks. I still test Ammonia but I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Yep. I just forgot what they were called


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! I'll look for those next week.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They only read the toxic Ammonia so sometimes the API test will show a level of Ammonia and the Alert won't.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Then is non-toxic ammonia bad?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, non-toxic is not bad. But I still do water changes even if the Alert shows levels are safe. Water still needs replenishing so I do 25% per week unless I've had a plant die and Nitrates went up. If that happens I do more.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Erm I want to ask a question. A baby snail appeared in my betta tank 5 gal. I think it was from an egg attached to my plants. It seems to be eating the algae in my tank which i find helpful. Should I keep it or not?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Do you know what type of snail? can you get a photo of it?


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Nope and yep. But I need to finish my homework first


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

OK here















I posted 3 photos cause i'm scared that u can't see it properly.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

if the photos aren't working, here.







or https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204513047695096&set=a.10204513048615119.1073741828.1499951782&type=1&theater


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Erm so should I keep it?


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok I am gonna make a new thread since this is not urgent anymore. The link will be posted soon.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is the link to the new thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=570002. 
The new thread will be the "sequel" to this thread.


----------

